
Twitter seeks subtenants for its SF HQ, as its own employees stay home - randycupertino
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Twitter-seeks-subtenants-for-its-SF-HQ-as-its-15554674.php
======
randycupertino
Their main HQ building has been empty for a while. Surprised that this hasn't
happened sooner! Not sure who would be in the market to take on the sublease,
especially with other firms also subleasing and not renewing their office
space... crazy market for those looking have lots of options.

